

Wilson Sonsini Term Sheet Generator - juliang
http://www.wsgr.com/WSGR/Display.aspx?SectionName=practice/termsheet.htm
This is a pretty amazing new development on the road towards open source law.
======
BRadmin
Yokum is good people, constantly helping the entrepreneurial community
understand the legalities and intricacies of funding and organizing start-ups.

Check his website: <http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/>

~~~
fnazeeri
Totally agree.

~~~
yokumtaku
Thank you for the kind words.

------
fnazeeri
In 1999 I worked at Petstore.com (a competitor to the sock puppet firm) and we
used to joke that we were going to create a website "termsheet.com" which
would generate a term sheet we could then use in negotiation with VCs. WSGR
built it! Now every entrepreneur will be able to say to a VC, "we have a term
sheet...and need to know whether you are in or out..."

I wrote a review of the WSGR term sheet generator here:

[http://www.altgate.com/blog/2009/04/law-firm-wilson-
sonsini-...](http://www.altgate.com/blog/2009/04/law-firm-wilson-sonsini-now-
preparing-term-sheets-for-free.html)

~~~
ajju
> Now every entrepreneur will be able to say to a VC, "we have a term
> sheet...and need to know whether you are in or out..."

Maybe if there is another boom and certainly not in this economy ;)

------
ajju
Good stuff. WSGR continues to shine in helping entrepreneurs!

WSGR is literally a 'textbook' example of what a good law firm is. In my
graduate entrepreneurial finance class, we studied a case where an
entrepreneur had to choose between giving Rosati a non-trivial amount of
equity in return for legal services or going to another law firm. Not knowing
how important good lawyers are, when the professor suggested going with Rosati
was the best course of action, I strongly argued against it. Since then, every
time I have encountered a story about WSGR (often about Yokum and often on
HN), I have been reminded of how wrong I was.

~~~
yokumtaku
Thank you for the comment. And I'm pretty sure that you are not someone from
our marketing department. :)

~~~
ajju
No I am not. Actually the idea of giving equity in exchange for a service
still bothers me (like the ad on HN the other day for an apartment for rent in
exchange for equity) but I have learnt the credibility that one earns from
having a great lawyer can make all the difference, especially early on.

------
nialllarkin
Do YC provide companies work with a standard term sheet?

Has anyone checked to see what WSGR comes up and compared it to the standard
YC term sheet?

------
jamiequint
now if I could only find the Sequoia one...

~~~
frisco
Sequoia uses WSGR for counsel.

~~~
jamiequint
it was a joke

